# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Interpretimi i ëndrrave!

## s0ni

Me siguri qe te gjithe e keni vene ne re qe grate Shqiptare shohin shume endrra.  Mami me vdiq ketu endrra nate e dite ndonjehere edhe me sy hap i sheh.   :buzeqeshje:   Shihni endrra naten?  Cfare kuptimi kane endrrat e tua?  A te dalin ne jeten e perditshme?

----------


## TironciScrub

pashe ne enderr sikur bera paqe me dike qe nuk i flas !!! me erdhi me foli vete. nuk e di ca dmth. me ndihmoni dot ?

----------


## KACAKU

Cdo njeri shikon enderra.Edhe ata qe thone,se nuk shofin,thjeshte nuk i mbajne mend ato,pasi i shofin ne oret e para te gjumit.
Feja i shpiegon enderrat,si jete e shpirtit te njeriut ne pafundesi,pra thote se trupi prehet e fle,ndersa shpirti jeton gjithmone.
Shume njerez supersticioze,i shpiegojne enderrat si parandienja,qe lidhen me ngjarjen e ardheshme te ngjarjeve.
Kurse shkenca thote se jane telepati,qe ofrohen kur trupi dhe truri jane duke u clodhur ne gjume.
Besoni ke te doni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## matilda

Ne pergjithesi endrrat jane fazat ne te cilat kalon trupi dhe truri jane ne  clodhje.Tani persat i perket teorise tjeter fetare ndoshta nuk do te bija teper dakord pasi ,me dukej nje gjendje paksa e cuditshme e trupit kjo.Por nejse une besoj  se me anen e endrrave njerezit shume raste behen me optimiste dhe besojne se ne jete do te arrijne ato qe pane ne enderr,perpiqen ti shpjegojne duke pyetur njerez te ndryshem qe pretendojne se jane "shpjegues endrrash" etj ,etj.Megjithate une nuk dua te besoj shume tek endrrat ,pasi ka ca raste qe shikon ndonje enderr qe s'te pelqen dhe behesh me fiksime pastaj.

----------


## Mina

Endrrat jane portat e shpirtit! Cdo gje qe ruhet ne subkoshience mund te shfaqet ne enderr. Veshtiresia qendron tek interpretimi.

----------


## berat96

Kacaku,

=======
Feja i shpiegon enderrat,si jete e shpirtit te njeriut ne pafundesi,pra thote se trupi prehet e fle,ndersa shpirti jeton gjithmone.
=======

Nuk e di per cilen fe e ke fjalen, por ne Bibel endrrat ndahen ne tre kategori:
1.- Endrra qe krijohen nga shqetesimet/aktivitetet/mendimet qe ke pasur gjate dites.
2.- Endrra qe vijne nga Perendia ne forme vegimesh.
3.- Endrra qe vijne nga Satani.

----------


## engjell

Une kam pare nje ender psh:

Afro nje jave para sulmit terrorist te 11 -shtatorit, une po fleja ne dhomen time dhe mu be ne gjume nje tufan shume i forte, qe hyri brenda nje Kishe dhe rrezoi gjithshka nga murret, vec jo ndertesen, dhe vrau edhe priftin!

Me pas u ngrejta ne ajer dhe pashe gjithe qytetin dhe me beri pershtypje qe nga i gjithe ky tufan xhamia mu duk e padmetuar( qyteti po ashtu i pademtuar ishte, por une nuk e di pse pyeta veten per xhamine)

Me pas, me e bukura, nga ere e forte une u zgjova me ndjenja se po me tundej shtrati dhe e gjithe shtepia, si termet( e pashe ne momentet e para qe hapa syte). U cova dhe kur dola te shoh nese po bente mot i keq, ajo qe shoh ishte nje kohe kryeveper me diell!

Nejse une nuk bera ze, vetem i tregova sime me-dhe ja pas nje jave filloi ajo qe me ironi apo vertetesi mund te quhet tufani terrorist kundra "krishterimit" ose perendimit!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Unë nuk u besoj ëndrrave dhe në përgjithësi nuk më tregojnë. Por, përkundër kësaj indiference ndaj tyre, ka pasur raste që ëndrrat ma kanë prishur ose edhe ma kanë bërë ditën më të mirë .

Dikush thotë "Më tregojnë ëndrrat". 

Unë e gjeta këtë shkrim dhe shumicën e lexova. Thashë ta sjell edhe për juve. Gjejeni ju vërtetësinë.

Ëndrrat do t'i sjell sipas alfabetit, për shenja të ndryshme.

Argëtim të këndshëm.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Adoptimi
Te shikosh ne enderr femijen tuaj te adoptuar ose prindin, tregon qe ju do te keni fat mbi situatat.
Te perfytyroni qe ju dhe te tjeret te jeni duke biresuar nje femije, do te siguroni nje ndryshim pa fat ne shtepine tuaj.
Admirimi
Te perfytyroni qe ju jeni objekt i nje admirimi, tregon qe do te mbani dashurinee shokeve te meparshem, megjithese pozicioni juaj do tju ngreje mbi mjedisin tuaj.

Afrika
Te perfytyroni qe ju jeni ne Afrike te rrethuar nga kafshe te egra, tregon qe do te jeni i shtypur nga kundershtare dhe persona grindavecë.

Agimi
Te veshtrosh agimin e dites ne enderr, shenon zotime te suksesshme. Nese skenaeshte e padallushme dhe e çuditshme, ajo mund te nenkuptoje zhgenjim, kur suksesi ne biznes ose dashuri duket i sigurte.

Ajri
Kjo enderr tregon nje gjendje te vjeteruar te gjerave dhe parandjenja jo te mira te enderruesit.
Te perfytyrosh qe thith ajer te nxehte, sugjeron qe do te jeni i/e fluencuar nga nje person i lig qe ju mban te nenshtruar.
Te ndjesh ajrin e ftohte, tregon mosperputhje ne biznesin tuaj dhe ne mardhenietfamiljare.
Te ndjesh lageshtine e ajrit, nje mallkim i madh do te bjere mbi ju dhe do te permbys dhe mbjelle prespektiven tuaj.

Akademi
Te vizitosh nje akademi ne perfytyrimet tuaja tregon qe ju do te ndjeni keqardhje per mundesite qe ju keni lejuar tju kalojne permes shmangies se pertacise dhe indiferences.
Te mendoni qe ju vete jeni ne nje akademi ju do te gjeni qe ju do te takoni nje disfate te lehte, ju do te merrni njohuri por nuk jeni ne gjendje ti asimiloni dhe perfytyroni ato.
Per nje grua te re ose nje person qe kthehet ne nje shkolle te larte pasi ta kete perfunduar ate, nenkupton qe per kerkesat qe ka bere, perfytyruesi mund te gjeje veten e tij ose te saj te pazot per te vajtur atje.

Akrep (insekt)
Te perfytyrosh nje akrep, paralajmeron qe shoket fallco do te perdorin metoda te reja per te shkaterruar arritjet dhe perfitimet tuaja deri tani.
Nese ju deshironi per ta vrare ate, tregon qe ju do te duroni humbjen nga njesulm i kundershtareve.

Aksident
Aksidentet ne enderrat tuaja mund ti referohen disa gabimeve qe ju keni bere nejete.
Te perfytyrosh nje aksident ne enderr eshte nje paralajmerim per tu shmangur nje menyre te udhetuari per nje periudhe te shkurter, meqe ju jeni i kercenuar me humbjen e jetes.
Per nje aksident qe do te ndodhe do tju thote qe ju do te luftoni me te gjitha mundesite tuaja per te fituar disa qellime dhe pastaj shikoni qe disa shoke humbin pasurine me te njejten vlere duke ju ndihmuar ne çeshtjen tuaj.

Aktor, Aktore
Te shikoni nje akrobat ne enderr tregon qe gjendja juaj prezente do te jete nje dashamiresi dhe kenaqesi e panderprere.
Te shikosh nje aktore ne fatkeqesi, ju do te kontribuoni me gezim dhe kenaqesipasurite dhe inteligjencen tuaj per ngritjen e nje shoku nga detyrimet dhe disfatat qe e detyrojne.
Nese e shikoni veten tuaj si nje Aktor/e juve do tju duhet te punoni shume dhe kjo pune do te shoqerohet me kenaqesi.
Nese ju enderroni te bini ne dashuri me nje aktor/e,prirja dhe talenti juaj do te jene te lidhur ne aleance me kenaqesite dhe punen e rende te ndershme.
Te shikosh ne enderr nje aktor/e duke vdekur ,fati juaj i mire do te jete i mbuluar me nje fatkeqesi te madhe dhe te pamerituar.
Per nje burre te shoh ne enderr se eshte duke u tallur me nje aktore do te sjellegrindje me gruan e tij ose te dashuren duke i sjell ato me shume merzitje sesa gezim.

Akull
Te perfytyrosh akull, paralajmeron shume fatkeqesi dhe persona qellimkeq qe do te perpiqen qe tju demtojne juve ne punen tuaj me te mire.
Te shikosh akull te fundoset ne nje rryme te ujit te paster tregon qe lumturia juaj do te jete nderprere nga shoke me temperament te semure dhe xheloz.
Te perfytyrosh qe ju ecni ne akull, ju humbisni shume qetesi dhe respekt per gezime.
per nje goce te re te eci mbi akull, eshte nje paralajmerim qe vetem nje vello eholle e fsheh ate nga turpi.
Te shikosh copa akulli ne strehen e shtepise tregon mjerim te thelle, shendeti isemure eshte paralajmeruar.
Te shikosh copa akulli ne gardh tregon qe ju do te vuani fizikisht me menderisht.
Te perfytyrosh qe ju jeni duke ber akull ju do te pesoni nje deshtim ne jeten tuaj nga egoizmi juaj.
Ngrenia e akullit paralajmeron semundje.
Nese ju pini uje me akull, tregon per nje shendet te semure nga shthurja.
Nese ju beni banjo ne uje me akull, kenaqesite de te jene nderprere nga nje ngjarje e paparashikuar.
Ftohtesia e akullit mund te jete referenca e gjendjes suaj emocionale. 
Nqs simboli eshte nje ajsberg mund te jeni duke fshehur ftohtesine tuaj nensiperfaqe.
Nqs rreshqisni rrezoheni ne akull mund te jete nje ndihme e fort per pasigurine tuaj personale.

Akullore
Te shikoni veten tuaj duke ngrene akullore ne enderr paralajmeron qe ju do te keni nje sukses te luumtur ne punet tuaja tashme te marra persiper.
Te shikoni femije rruges duke ngrene akullore tregon qe pasuria dhe lumturia do tju shoqeroje ne shume favore.
Nese akullorja eshte e shkrire kenaqesia juaj do te arrije paqartesi perpara se ajo te jete realizuar..

Akuzimi
Te perfytyrosh se ju akuzoheni per nje veprim te ulet do te thote qe ju do te grindeni me te tjeret poshte jush dhe dinjiteti juaj do te jete flakur nga nje shkallee larte qe e keni zoteruar me pare
nese ju jeni i/e akuzuar ju jeni ne rrezik te te qenit fajtor te skandaleve shperdoruese ne nje menyre te lige.

Album
Te perfytyrosh nje album tregon qe ju do te keni sukses dhe shoke te vertete.
Per nje goce te re te shikoje fotografite ne nje album paralajmeron qe ajo do te kete nje te dashur te ri i cili do te jete shum i kendshem per te.

Altar
Te perfytyrosh nje martese do te thote dhimbje per shokun dhe vdekjen eshokut ne moshe te vjeter.
Te perfytyrosh nje altar ne menyre jo te qarte ne enderr paralajmeron ju kunder emerimit te gabuar ne nje detyre te re.
Te perfytyrosh nje prift ne altar tregon grindje dhe gjendje te pakendshme ne brendesite e shtepise tuaj.

Anekdota
Te perfytyrosh tregimin e nje anekdote ne enderr nenkupton qe ju do te preferoni nje miqesi te gezuar dhe ceshtjet tuaja do te provohen te jene aq te paqendrueshme sa edhe vet ju.
Per nje goce te re te degjoje nje anekdote te rrefyer tregon se ajo do te jete ne nje mbremje te gezuar te kerkimit te shoqerise.

Anije
Te perfytyrosh anije tregon beteja te fuqishme me pengesa te pakendshme dhe premtime te udhetimeve defryese.
Nje anije duke u mbytur eshte nje paralajmerim i nje miqesie pa fat ne biznes osedashuri .

Aparat fotografik
Te perfytyrosh nje aparat fotografik tregon qe ndryshimet do te sjellin mjedis te ri.
Per nje goce te re te perfytyroje qe ajo eshte duke bere fotografi me nje aparatfotografik paralajmeron qe e ardhmja e saj do te kete shume pakenaqesi dhe nje shok/shoqe do ti jap asaj nje deshperim.

Argjend
Te perfytyrosh argjendin eshte nje paralajmerim kunder varjes teper te madhe nga paraja per lumturi reale dhe kenaqesi.
Te gjesh argjend eshte paralajmerim i gabimeve ndaj te tjereve.
Te perfytyrosh argjendarine, tregon shqetesime dhe deshira te pakenaqeshme.

Arkivol
Kjo enderr eshte e pa fat.
Te perfytyrosh nje arkivol paralajmern humbje shkaterruese dhe nje zgjidhje te mardhenieve me te dashurin/dashuren burrin/gruan tuaj.
Te shikosh nje arkivol te mbuluar me lule ne nje kishe tregon nje martese pa fat.
Per burrat biznesmen ai perfaqeson borxhe, perballimi i te cilave e ben ate te pafuqishem per ti shmangur.
Per te rinjte tregon nje bashkim te palumtur dhe vdekjen e ndonjerit prej te dashurve.
Te perfytyrosh qe ju jeni ulur prane nje arkivoli ne makinen furnerale tregon deshperim, por nuk eshte nje semundje fatale per ju ose per nje person te lidhur ngusht me ty.
Grindjet me seksin e kundert jane treguar gjithashtu ne kete enderr.
Juve do tju vrase ndergjegja per sjelljen tuaj kundrejt nje shoku/shoqeje.
Të jesh në një tabut: thirrje ne nje transformim te mbrendshem .

Arome
Per nje goce te re perfytyrimi ne enderr i nje arome te mire tregon qe ajo do tejete marrese e nje kenaqesie ose dhurate.

Arra
Te perfytyrosh te mbledhesh arra,paralajmeron inisiativa te suksesshme dhe shume favore ne dashuri.
Ti hash arrat ne enderr tregon qe mbremja do tju ndihmoje juve ne arritjen endonje kenaqesie te deshiruar.
Per nje goce te re te perfytyroje arra tregon qe fati i saj do te jete ne lartesi te lumtura.

Ashensor
Te perfytyrosh te ngjitesh me nje ashensor tregon qe ju do te ngriheni drejt nje pozicioni te lart dhe pasurise,por nese ju zbrisni me nje ashensor nje nga fatkeqsite do te sulet tek ju dhe do tju dekurajoje.
Nese ju shikoni nje ashensor qe ulet poshte dhe mendon se ju ka lene ju do ti shpetoni me veshtiresi zhgenjimeve te zotimeve tuaja.
Te shikosh nje duke qendruar paralajmeron nje kercenim per rrezik per ju.

Automobil
Te perfytyroni se ju jeni duke ngare nje automobil tregon qe ju do te jeni parreshtur ne kushte te kenaqeshme dhe do te beni nje ndryshim ne jeten tuaj.
Nese nje automobil shkaterrohet bashke me ju gezimi i kenaqesise nuk do te jetene nivelin qe ju keni deshiruar.

Avokat
Te perfytyrosh qe ju po mbronii nje ceshtje tregon qe ju do te jeni plot besim ne interesat tuaja dhe do te perpiqeni per tu marre vazhdimisht me njerezit meqe interesat tuaja e shkaktojne ate dhe do te jeni besnik ne premtimet tuaja ndaj shokeve/shoqeve.
Per nje goce te perfytyroje qe ajo eshte e lidhur ne nje menyre me nje avokatparalajmeron qe ajo do te kryeje pa dashje disa pakujdesi te cilat do te bejne ateobjekt te kritikave poshteruese ndaj jush.

Akte ne veprim 
Aktet ose duke vepruar mund te perfshin disa pretendime dhe enderra mund tiu tregoj juve qe te jeni vetvetja.

----------


## ardiana luzha

Ku jane macate se per se fundi here ato i kame pa :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Ku jane macate se per se fundi here ato i kame pa



Përshëndetje adriana.
Meqë pyete, për ty po e sjlle cka simbolizon kur sheh nëëndërr një mace.
"Shenjat" me shkronjë "M" vijnë më vonë.

Ja përgjigja:

*Mace*

_Nqs tregon putrat e saj dhe mjaullin “mjau mjau” ndoshta papergjegjshmeria juaj po ju sugjeron qe ju te jeni me te sigurt ne jeten e perditshme.

Macja paraqet botën e brendshme të njeriut në veçanti botën e pavetëdijshme. Pikërisht nëpër mes kësaj ëndrres mund ta rinjohësh botën tënde të brendshme, veset, instinktin dhe dilemat e saja konfliktuoze. 

Aty paraqiten vetite e tua të fshehta që tregohen mjaft agresive dhe të gatshëme për të sulmuar._

----------


## broken_smile

po per balenat cthote te ky libri? kjo qe pashe une ishte nje balene killer...

----------


## Ziguri

Une per se fundmi here kam par gjarperin, duke me kafshuar ncncncn sa jam friksu, c'thote ky libri per gjarprin vall...

----------


## Mon.Alisa

E qka nese shef onderr qe po te ndjek dikush......??

----------


## broken_smile

> E qka nese shef onderr qe po te ndjek dikush......??


here tjeter nese te rastis te shohesh kete enderr, ndalohu dhe ndiqi ti nga pas..mbase dicka do te ndryshoje...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vajz

> Une per se fundmi here kam par gjarperin, duke me kafshuar ncncncn sa jam friksu, c'thote ky libri per gjarprin vall...


gjarpri eshte hasmi, ose armiku...sipas asaj qe me kane thene kur kam pare une vet enderr me gjarperinj

----------


## ganimet

Endrrat me shfaqen shpesh dhe interesant se jon krejt masonikesh.
Nji enderr para disa kohesh  qe me shfaqet shpesh se ujzit e qiellit biejn posht e ngriten lart ..ne enderr nuk shqetsohem me duket sikur me pershendesin por me shfaqen shum shpesh.

Kom par enderr te tmerrshme se babai im i ndjer po tentonte te me zhvishte lakuriq edhe pse ne enderr e dija se jom ne enderr por jom trishtuar ..dhe se kuptoja qellimin por vertet jom trishtuar shum.
A ka dikush ta komentoj., flm.

----------


## kleadoni

Ka plot libra qe ti shpjegojne dmth e endrrave. Normalisht qe te gjithe shohim endrra, por jemi ne femrat qe edhe i mbajme mend edhe kemi qejf ti permendim  :buzeqeshje:  
Une nuk eshte se e mbaj mendjen aty, dmth me kalojne ne mendje kur zgjohem por s'rri t'a vras mendjen (vetem nje here me ka ndodhur qe u "tmerrova" nga nje enderr). 

Gjithsesi, jam e mendimit qe endrrat kane lidhje me ato gjera qe kemi bere dhe qe kemi menduar gjate dites! Nuk mbaj mend kush e kishte thene nje gje te tille (frojdi ndoshta).

----------

